# Briefly stopping by, a quick tour report!



## 7 Dying Trees (Apr 22, 2009)

Just found internet, in bratislava slovakia after a two day travel black hole including a failed attempt to play in Minsk, Belarus, where border guards apparently like keeping people in customs for 12 hours, thus meaning there isn't enough time to even get to the gig due to the curfew. Also, belarus is a weird going towards pretty scary place at points. you wouldn't want to get in a fight there, to put it one way...

Apart from that, all's been going well, having a good time playing fun shows in front of hordes of metal maniacs!

Poland has had the best shows so far, so hopefully tonight will better that 

I've been taking a load of pictures as well, so may just have to put up a summary of rubbish pictures and general nonsense when i get back, or, if i get bored on tour


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 22, 2009)

Awesome man glad its going well


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE (Apr 22, 2009)

Great stuff, great stuff. Dying to see the pics.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 22, 2009)

nice of you to drop by dude 

glad to hear you're sufficiently raping Europe 

I expect an epic, EPIC picstory on your return 

(especially of Switzerland if that was a stop on tour, that place is fucking beautiful)


----------



## cddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't know why, but many bands touring around Europe like to play shows in Poland the most


----------



## hairychris (Apr 22, 2009)

Bratislava's funny.

Oh, how's the smell?


----------



## Petef2007 (Apr 22, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying it sir , looking forward to amusing pictures of amusing events


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 13, 2009)

........and back.

However, not enough time to gestate the whole tour onto 't internet, as have 3 gigs in the next 10 days or so, which means I'm being far too busy and all over the place, i've not even unpacked yet 

Suffice to say it was loads of fun


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2009)

Looking good and evil.


----------



## Spondus (May 13, 2009)

crikey those pics look evil as fuck


----------



## DaveCarter (May 13, 2009)

Sweeeeet!!  Glad you had fun


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2009)

Sounds tight


----------



## cev (May 13, 2009)

Awesome, looking forward to the report


----------



## newamerikangospel (May 13, 2009)

What was your thoughts on playing the new stuff (I assume they/you played something from Godspeed)? The entirety of the album doesn't stack up with Cruelty, but the 3 songs I like are quite possibly my favorite cradle tracks (honey&sulphur, The death of love, and the 13th caesar). 

And how did you like marthus?


----------



## silentrage (May 13, 2009)

Holy shit, I had to save that pic cuz it looks so fucking evil.
First pic of a non female I saved to my harddrive since... ... ever.


----------



## Lakeflower (May 14, 2009)

Cool! Are you gonna play on the show in Sweden in July too?


----------



## Jem7RB (May 14, 2009)

WB bro, cant wait to see mo pics ^^ 

Rob

P.S. Give Fuckin Lacs !!!!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 15, 2009)

Lakeflower said:


> Cool! Are you gonna play on the show in Sweden in July too?


Not sure, but not likely at the moment. I am, however, probably playing finland


----------



## Lakeflower (May 15, 2009)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Not sure, but not likely at the moment. I am, however, probably playing finland



I guess that i'm gonna go on that festival in Sweden, so we'll see.


----------



## Harry (May 16, 2009)

Awesome pics man!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 16, 2009)

James, looking at those photos, I've just realised I played a gig with you in 2007 at the Old King's Head when your band Matron supported my band Traces 

Traces played really shit that night but I remember talking to you very briefly!

you were a nice chap, and remember my bass player saying you were also, when he told me you were the old CoF guitarist I didn't believe him, I thought "if he was in CoF, why would he be supporting us?" 

and I've just discovered you have your very own Wikipedia page:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Mcilroy


----------



## DaveCarter (May 16, 2009)

Hehe, didnt realise Matron had been going that long. My gig-buddy Felix has been tyring to get me along to a Matron show for a while now. Severely fucked off that I had to miss the Chaosanct gig tonight, couldnt get the day off work


----------

